# AMD High Definition Audio Device



## Ort3r (20. August 2016)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen PC zusammengebaut und nun ein Ton problem. Es gibt zu diesem Problem zwar schon einige Threads (schon ein laar Jahre älter) aber in keinem ist eine richtige Lösung zu finden.

Folgendes ist mein Problem, ich benutze zum zocken ein Logitech G35 Headset das via USB angeschlossen ist, die Logitech Gaming Software erkennt dieses allerdings nicht. Ich höre zwar die klassischen Windows Sounds habe aber ingame keinen Ton und auch im Teamspeak kann ich nicht mit den anderen sprechn.

Im Geräte Manager wird mit das AMD High Definiton Audio Device mit einem gelben Rufzeichen angezeigt.

Als ich den Pc aufgesetzt habe, habe ich alle aktuellen Mainboard Treiber direkt von der Hersteller Seite installiert.

Zum System:
OS: Win7 64
Mainboard; MSI 970a-g43
CPU: AMD FX6300
GPU: Sapphire Rx 460 Nitro 4GB

Bitte um Hilfe vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile eine funktionierende langfristige Lösung.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## michelthemaster (20. August 2016)

Hey Kollege,

zu deinem besagten Problem kann ich nur anmerken, vlt. auf die interne Soundkarte umzuschalten (die vom Mainboard), schau einfach mal in den Einstellungen. Diese sollte auch als Standard gesetzt werden. Alternativ kostet eine kleine Soundkarte 20-30€.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## drstoecker (20. August 2016)

Treiber nochmal komplett deinstallieren und den aktuellsten dann nochmal installieren dann sollte es gehen. Chipsatztreiber am besten auch noch. Oder über Windows Update .


----------



## LukasGregor (20. August 2016)

1. Soundkarten helfen dir NULL da du nur per USB anschließt.
2. Rechtsklick in die Audioausgabegeräte, deaktivierte anzeigen - aktivieren.
3. Wenn du die G35 noch zurückschicken kannst, mach es und hol dir was ordentliches, Kopfhörer klingen besser und sind billiger (zB.: HD 681, SHP 600)


----------



## Ort3r (20. August 2016)

Erstmal danke für die raschen Antworten!
Zum treiber thema: habe alle treiber schon mehrmals deinstalliert und installiert auch windows schon neu aufgesetzt. 

Zum thema headset, bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem headset und es funktioniert auf meinem laptop auch einwandfrei nur am pc gibt es probleme.

Ich werde heute abend aber eure Ratschläge noch einmal probieren und melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Ort3r (21. August 2016)

So gestern Abend nochmal alle Treiber deinstalliert, Win neu gestartet und aktuelle Treiber installiert, neu gestartet und siehe da es funktioniert.

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Doenertaker (22. August 2016)

Auch wenn das Problem jetzt schon gelöst ist: Als "AMD High Definiton Audio Device" habe ich auch einige Kanäle im Soundmanager, das ist aber der integrierte Soundausgang der Grafikkarte (für HDMI) (kann aber auch sein dass du etwas anderes meinst, das nur blöderweise genau gleich genannt wurde  ). Das Headset hat ja eine USB-Soundkarte, also müsste diese auch als solche angezeigt werden und als Soundausgang gewählt werden.


----------

